# Losi Mini Sprint Reverse ESC NEEDED!



## 74racing (Mar 18, 2012)

I am currently looking for a new or used (as long as it works) Reverse ESC for a Losi Mini Sprint 1/18th scale car. Mine has recently stoped working and i need to get back out on the track. thanks!:tongue::wave:


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

I p.m you


----------

